# Anyone got experience with Motormall?



## londoner2001 (Jun 10, 2004)

Would be interested to hear people's views of Motormall, not as Newera's agent but their own operation selling imports. They have a couple of nice R34 GTT skylines and wandered people's views on price, quality, do they supply auction sheet etc.?

Many thanks.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Yeah their cars are nice but if im not mistaken Miguel tends t osupply most of their cars. Cut the middleman out and just go straight to the source i say....Newera all the way.

Cheers

Gerry


----------

